# Any Boston Fans?



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I always loved this band. They seem to stick out above other Classic Rock bands as being more melodic and emotional. Always going for perfection.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I rather have Boston Bun


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Great, ***-kicking band!


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I enjoyed (and still enjoy) their first album, but was disappointed to find that the rest of their material is really just recycling and absurd overall. It's okay though because it's classic rock and overall that genre exhausts me, but it's nice to know that it can be good (their debut album is a really good example of this).


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Used to worship Tom Scholz as a guitar demigod in my teens, trying (but failing) to copy every lick of the first Boston album, I still feel a bit emotionally disjointed every time I hear the intro of "More than a Feeling"  ... Lost track of that kind of music when I got into classical stuff and put down the electric guitar a few years later.

/ptr


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

oogabooha said:


> I enjoyed (and still enjoy) their first album, but was disappointed to find that the rest of their material is really just recycling and absurd overall. It's okay though because it's classic rock and overall that genre exhausts me, but it's nice to know that it can be good (their debut album is a really good example of this).


WRONG! Third Stage is probably my favorite cd of theirs. A little more 80's sounding (which is good for me). They make the best love songs. Their first cd is incredible as well but overplayed. For that reason, Third Stage seems fresher to me and I don't seem to get tired of it.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I love the guitar solo from Hitch A Ride.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

EricABQ said:


> I love the guitar solo from Hitch A Ride.


That's probably my favorite song off their first album.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I remember liking the debut back in the 70s and then being seriously underwhelmed with the follow-up which took two years to materialise and sounded to me almost like an outtakes collection in comparison. The short-ish running time seemed to hint at either a struggle for new material or a desperation to get it released before it was properly complete. Can't say I'm overly fond of that sort of (over?) polished melodic rock any more, but the debut was definitely impressive for the time. Boston - or rather Scholz - has a tangled history what with the potentially career-ruining battle with Epic Records, the jettisoning of the fondly-remembered original touring band and then the death of Brad Delp - Tom Scholz must have had iron balls to come through all that and still retain his appetite for making music (albeit on his terms and in his time), despite his legendary fastidiousness/single-mindedness which has probably also made others want to tear their hair out over the years. Whatever his own idiosyncrasies, he's a fine musician and undoubtedly one of rock's greatest eggheads.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> I remember liking the debut back in the 70s and then being seriously underwhelmed with the follow-up which took two years to materialise and sounded to me almost like an outtakes collection in comparison. The short-ish running time seemed to hint at either a struggle for new material or a desperation to get it released before it was properly complete. Can't say I'm overly fond of that sort of (over?) polished melodic rock any more, but the debut was definitely impressive for the time. Boston - or rather Scholz - has a tangled history what with the potentially career-ruining battle with Epic Records, the jettisoning of the fondly-remembered original touring band and then the death of Brad Delp - Tom Scholz must have had iron balls to come through all that and still retain his appetite for making music (albeit on his terms and in his time), despite his legendary fastidiousness/single-mindedness which has probably also made others want to tear their hair out over the years. Whatever his own idiosyncrasies, he's a fine musician and undoubtedly one of rock's greatest eggheads.


Yeah from a commercial standpoint, they couldn't surpass their debut. But give Third Stage a shot. It's more beautiful and melancholy than the first. Which is why I like it more. Less of a rocker though. All of this is my opinion of course.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

The most overplayed schlock in the history of music. I'd almost rather listen to Katy Perry.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> The most overplayed schlock in the history of music. I'd almost rather listen to Katy Perry.


I agree that cd is overplayed. But that's a little harsh.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Katy Perry, god that is a bold statement - how about Paris Hilton too


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> The most overplayed schlock in the history of music...


Nah - I'm awarding that particular accolade to Foreigner.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Third Stage is my favorite Boston album. I played probably a dozen different songs of theirs in different cover bands over the years.

Tom Scholz was great at writing melodic riffs and also designed some great equipment. The guy was the MacGyver of Electronics. I used to have racks full of his Rockman stuff. 

I was sad when Brad Delp died. He was such a great singer. His band RTZ (Return To Zero) was another band that was really good. Face The Music & Until Your Love Comes Back Around were their only hits so to speak, but they had some great music and it's too bad they didn't last long either.


----------

